# What Should I Expect?



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi,

My Himalayan doe is currently in with my blue Siamese buck, would I get all Siamese or some Himalayan? Genetics for mice are completely new to me so I'm unsure what to expect.

Also if I put my chocolate & tan girl in with my Siamese buck what would I be likely to get...more chocolate & tans?

Thanks


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Siamese to himi = 50/50 chance of both colours.
Genetics wise Siamese is ch/ch and himi is ch/c

Choc tan to siamese is a bit harder as alot will depend on what genes they both carry, to get choc your Siamese would need to carry choc or be a choc pointed Siamese rather than seal pointed. Some will defernatly be tans, if the mother only has 1 tan gene you have a 50/50 chance of tans, if she has 2 tan genes all the babies will be tans. Then if the mother carries a c dilute gene (Siamese is one of the c dilute colours) you can get c diluted mice, what colour depends on what c gene she carries but all will inherit there farther s ch gene so possible colours would be Burmese, Siamese, himi, coloir point baige. Any tan babies who are also c diluted there tan bellies will turn white and are called fox.


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you 
I'm still trying to get my head around genetics, it can be rather confusing


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes it can seem impossible at first. A good site for it is finnmouse
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/?pg=5


----------

